# training plans for the week of Sept. 18-24



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Weather should be moderating just about everywhere, let's get out and train! 
What's everyone up to this coming week? Plans and goals?

It's going to be a crazy week here, and I know it's not going to be realistic for me to get Tito out more than a couple of times. Hoping for 3 times if all goes well.
Sunday and Monday....need to take off from training
Tuesday....meeting at the cold pond for some water work. We have a new person joining us with a young "High Times" golden, which will be great fun! I plan to work Tito on water handling, also do some long swims. Our water season will draw to a close soon.
Wednesday....working at one of our training group member's house for some hand thrown land marks and some water work. Her pond is very small, but has lots of interesting cover and it's really good for having the dogs search out the marks in very heavy cover, both in the water and on the shore.
Thursday....DAN IS BACK!! YAY!!! (he had 2 dogs pass the Grand!)
Friday....Tito is going to be in his first agility fun match! Well, the match starts at 6:00 p.m. but it will be set up first thing in the morning and she's going to let me come at my lunch time and run him thru the course. I'm excited!
Saturday...need to take off from training


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

No plans here for field work. I might call to see if we are getting a group together tomorrow, but if they are training in water it is a no-go for me.

Obedience we are working on distractions as best we can.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

We have our big training day tomorrow. I will make notes and then plan on what our needs are.

I also will be working on our obedience. Our trainer would like us to start entering events.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I am trying so hard to get someone to help me take pictures of the boys for our GR News spread, so we gotta get out in the field sometime, hoping it's today. 

Yesterday took Tag and Dooley to training class. Doo was AWESOME, 100% on his articles, plus really did on the go outs.

I am going to continue to work on articles and go outs. Tag is needing a LOT more work on his manners. Learned that yesterday at class. Guess, I need to concentrate more on getting him under control.

Since Breeze is in heat so I am going to get her to sleep on towels so that I can work Dooley on stays with a bit of distraction, towels on either side of him.:--devil:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ahhh, Laura, you are a MEAN mom!! Poor Dooley!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Well, I'm not sure yet about this week. I'm having some major worry about Riot's joints, so I am hoping to get into the vet to get some prelim xrays for his hips and elbows. 

I suppose I should put some more work into his heeling. That won't be too hard on the joints, and I know he needs the practice. If the weather holds, I'm going to take him out swimming. I'll also probably try to do some three handed casting. He's been doing really well with it and I might progress to putting out three piles. 

:crossfing nothing is wrong with his joints and we can proceed with heavier training!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

This week is a change of focus week for us. No more hunt tests until spring 2012. I know we still have a lot of work to do but I need to organize my training more. 

This week I plan to do my casting home work with Gabby (and Quinn) probably will go to the trainers again on Thursday. Trying to get in as much time as I can. Mon & Tues, Gabby has agility classes. What I do this week remains to be seen. I need to organize and make time to cover all my bases.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Marie, I saw your concerns on the other forum. I will keep Riot in my thoughts, hoping that he's just fine and it's just "one of those things".


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

...new plans. Tomorrow night going to start training Scout how to live with a kitty!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> Marie, I saw your concerns on the other forum. I will keep Riot in my thoughts, hoping that he's just fine and it's just "one of those things".


Thanks for the thoughts  I'm trying not to worry too much yet, since I don't know anything. But every time he moves he is cracking/popping. I'll keep you updated...


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> ...new plans. Tomorrow night going to start training Scout how to live with a kitty!


Oh I can't wait for the Video!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> ...new plans. Tomorrow night going to start training Scout how to live with a kitty!


Oh have fun! It took Flip six months before he stopped obssessing over the cat.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Marie, I saw your concerns on the other forum. I will keep Riot in my thoughts, hoping that he's just fine and it's just "one of those things".


Me Too. Sending good vibes your way.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Tomorrow I want to get out and set up decoys and do some runs with BaWaaJige. He is doing well on marking so I want to continue to work that area since he is still rather young I have not gotten to forcefull on obedience yet I still want it to be lots of fun. 

Tuesday I am going to start working on rally with him. No not at Hunts Point Sportsman Club but just here in the yard and then when I go to walker I thought we could do some walking do the 360's and right and left turns. This is a little challenging as BaWaaJige doesnt like treats I am hoping that praise will be enough. Yes I have tried everything, freeze dried liver, chicken, hot dogs, pupperonies, ceaser soft treats, BilJac. A host of others cant think of their names can see the packages. 

If the weather is warmer this weekend I would like to get in some more water retrieves otherwise we will do field work.

Oh I almost forgot we are working harder on whistle commands. he is doing well in this area.


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

Drills: Swimby
Field: setups to prepare for this fall's first HT in TX, we'll be wrapping up JR.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh, I forgot to mention....on Friday my daughter and I went to the bank, and drove past a garage sale on the way. She wanted to stop....so we did...and I bought a dozen NEW mallard decoys for $20! Look like they've never been used


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> oh, I forgot to mention....on Friday my daughter and I went to the bank, and drove past a garage sale on the way. She wanted to stop....so we did...and I bought a dozen NEW mallard decoys for $20! Look like they've never been used


 
Cool deal! I am banned from buying any more decoys at garage sales. We have too many (yes you can have too many if you don't have the room to store them). And crates, I am not allowed to buy any more of them....Oh and bumpers....


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> Oh have fun! It took Flip six months before he stopped obssessing over the cat.


OMG I hope it doesn't take that long! He's a really little guy (9 weeks). All black and right now the front runner on names is Spock  Scout has been around cats before but her response is varied. If the cat is afraid she will chase and have fun--if it isn't she will walk up and sniff it then walk away bored. She has been an only child so I am really hoping they bond!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

All 3 of my guys got along quite well with my cat. Never had any problems at all.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I will be working on what I call basic field obedience. I will be proofing my dog around many distractions. Today, I heeled her to the line past a pile of pheasants. I also heeled her into the field while a dog was working. That was tough but I think you will understand when I say that she provided me with training opportunities. All of this is very tough as she comes out of the truck pumped with adrenaline. In addition to this, we did several marks---some doubles, a triple, and a long single. We were lucky to have birds left over from Sunday's training session. This stuff is basic but I need to get this done. The hunting season is nearly here.

I might add that Saturday is National Hunting and Fishing day. I was thinking of bringing her to the event and have her as part of South Shore Waterfowler's exhibit.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> All 3 of my guys got along quite well with my cat. Never had any problems at all.


The first night I brought my kitten home was quite an experience. I brought them in the house one at a time on leash so they could just watch her without getting to her. I swear Conner looked like he had just watched a live flyer go down and wasn't being allowed to get it. But he and Annabel quickly got bored with her. Flip went into all out obsession mode...there were times I was sure he would pass out from all the panting and pacing he did. Trying to train in the house was a joke, even if the kitten wasn't in the same room. He finally seemed to get used to her being here a few months ago. Although he doesn't seem to understand that she doesn't find his game of "bop the cat with your nose" to be nearly as enjoyable as he does.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Laura, wish Oregon was a little closer to So Cal so I could help with pictures! But I like the ones you got.

We were actually going to try and get some field training in this weekend, I have a few friends training for a WC/X in Nov, but I found out last night at our Golden Club meeting that their is a NAHRA test at the training grounds. Since we only have ones places, looks like it will have to wait 

So for us this week, we have agility class tonight, focus for the next two weeks is rear crosses, so practicing a lot of drive from behind drills. Will be doing regular agility drills after work each day as well.

Going to get started on obedience, I am hoping if I cannot field training this weekend I can find someone to train some obedience with us. We were very good at the agility trial last weekend and two days had people do some obedience work with us.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This past Sunday, our group did water work. The pond was a new pond for the dogs and fairly clean – of course there were some lily pads that Faelan needed to power through on his way back to me – he took the straight line J

The session was about distance as well as not taking the banks. The 2nd series was about angle back throws past a point and a channel setup that could invite a dog to run the bank.

There was a stone wall running around the bank which actually prevented true bank running in the first series but since all but one of the dogs tried it on the 4th mark, we reran that mark.

So the marks in the first series were

1) About 50 yards
2) About 75 yards
3) About 100 yards near a channel
4) About 125 yards into a channel – one dog thought about the right bank while most of the dogs gave the left bank long & hard consideration. This is the mark we repeated after resting the dogs a bit.

To reinforce the lessons learned, we then ran from the opposite direction, with a winger tossed angle-back mark which landed in a channel . The mark went from open area, past the gunners on a point (talking and chatting) , into a channel and then towards houses etc where talking and laughing could be heard.

This session showed a behavior in Faelan that I have not previously seen and very much want to continue seeing. While the marks were being set up and thrown, Faelan locked on the gunner, followed the arc of the mark with visible and smooth head movement and then locked on the fall. Some of you may have dogs that have always done that, but my Faelan generally takes the wide view and to see that lock and load behavior truly made my day – I woke up thinking about it on Monday it so impressed me J His marks were awesome and there was no doubt in his mind where his marks were. He did veer off of one, but self corrected his course.

It was a perfect session, although a few people could not make it. The air was crisp and fall like, the skies were blue with those puffy white clouds, the dogs were happy to be working and we all had a great time – of course the instructor made me man a winger that just plain makes me nervous with how it needs to be loaded, but I probably should have kept the volunteer arm down straight off until I saw which one it was LOL 

One of the lab owners commented on how quickly Faelan's coat dries and I found myself surprised and mentioned that I thought a golden's coat was supposed to dry quickly - hope I was correct!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

And the rest of the week (and next) are in a state of flux. Towhee did come into season. 

The Nationals are close and people are heading on down.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> And the rest of the week (and next) are in a state of flux. Towhee did come into season.
> 
> The Nationals are close and people are heading on down.


 
Funny how several of our girls came into heat at the same time. Must be the weather.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Funny how several of our girls came into heat at the same time. Must be the weather.


My agility instructor just sighed when I told her Towhee was taking a few weeks off - 'yet another one' I think were her exact words LOL 

And of course, I paid for all 3 dogs this session so Casey could have 3 runs of his very own instead of having to share with Ms Towhee. Oh, and Ms Towhee was supposed to start a new Novice Obedience class on Tuesday - Faelan should be the star of that class LOL


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito thinks more girlies need to come in season soon....


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dooley says to tell Tito, it ain't all it's cracked up to be. Course, in Tito's case they wouldn't just be hanging out, and off limits, if you know what I mean.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Today was the first day we've trained since last Wednesday or Thursday, and it was a great day.
The morning started with very heavy fog, sort of a perfect duck hunting scene. My training partner and I set up a winger with a dead bird in the field near the cold pond. The cover is getting really high now at this time of year, so we decided not to even try to run any blinds as the dogs couldn't really see us. 
We set up 6 different marks, ran them all as singles because we only brought one of the wingers, and my training partner is running 2 JH tests this weekend. I was glad to run them as singles because of the heavy cover. I was just amazed and pleased at how well Tito marked each one, what a guy! One thing I saw him do that really made me happy was on one mark, he got near it, and then his head shot up over the cover and he "air scented" looking for the cone of scent. Found it, locked in, came up with the bird. Gave me chills watching him do it! Not something that can be taught, just something these dogs know to do. Amazing.
After that we did some bumper drills in the mowed field, and again, Tito did a really nice job. We did a baseball type drill with the bumper in his mouth already, in preparation for doing some swim-by stuff. He got 100% on that, so we moved on. (I was actually in shock at how well he was doing and was trying to get in as much as I could while he was such a learning sponge!). 
On to the water. Some lining across the pond to various piles, followed by some basic handling in the water. He took the casts really well, so I didn't press my luck and after about 3 or 4 just did some more lining. Did a little in-and-out work, and then the grand finale....a BIG swim-by, lol. I tossed a bumper in the pond and let him do a big-air jump in after it. When he got half-way back (as in, right in the middle of the pond), I gave him the "OVER" command to swim "more water", not back to me. The look on his face was priceless. "REALLY???? I CAN STAY IN THE WATER???? YOU'RE NOT KIDDING ME???". He swam almost ALL the way to the side shore (with several repeated "overs" from me), which was a 60 yard swim, LOL. Well, when he got about 10 yards from the side shore I did call him in to me, so that he wouldn't just think it was okay to swim to wherever he wanted to and get out. 
Ok, that's probably not the point of swim-by, but he was loving it and I was pleased that he took my command to stay in the water (although I suspected he wouldn't mind, and he didn't). 
Just a few fun bumpers to round off the day, it was a 2-1/2 hour training session, and that was that. 
The boy is TIRED now!
A couple of photos from this morning. Tito is sitting in the lowest cover we could find from which to launch the dogs, it was probably fairly hard for them to see the marks but both dogs did really well. I know it's hard to tell, but in the second photo he's on his way back to me with the bird.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That picture with the hidden Tito reminds me of the Where's Waldo, instead, it's Where's Tito! Great training day, makes all the hard work worth it, when it starts to sink in.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yep, just hoping it STAYS sunk in....sometimes it seems like 2 steps forward, 1 step back, or even 1 step forward, 2 steps back!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Love those pictures of Tito!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh, one other thing I learned today...do NOT wear a fleece camo jacket in a field full of burrs, no matter how cute you think it is.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds like an awesome day! About the coat, maybe a dog comb?


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Cowboy magic? Lol


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sharon, a flea comb worked pretty well!! The Cowboy Magic worked great on Tito's tail, but not so much on my jacket


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Barb those pics of Tito are GREAT. Sorry it took me so long to see them and respond. :doh: 

Took Quinn and Gabby out for some casting yesterday. Darrin wants me using a long leash so I can correct them if the turn the wrong way on the back cast. The bumper piles are a SHORT distance. Both dogs have issues with the left cast, they prefer the right back. Guess they are both left handed since that is the direction they turn. Gabby got mad at me for correcting her, cracked me up. When she finally turned the correct direction she BARKED and the growled all the way out. Darrin told me a story of a Speaker daughter he handled who did that. It made me laugh. Hope she doesn't keep it up. Both Quinn and Gabby got better as we worked. 

Quinn gets 'lazy'. She has a crappy hold, and if she gets "tired" (this dog never tires really) just tired of an activity, she starts to get sloppy on her hold. She started dropping the bumper, and I still feel her FF is not where it should be. Gabby's is much better, and yet I think I will re visit it here shortly just to reinforce. When Quinn dropped the bumper, I used the collar on her until she picked it up. She still held it like a stinky diaper. I plan to talk to Darrin about it. 

I also did some whistle sit work with both. Gabby seems to have a good understanding of the concept. Quinn is a step or two behind. Probably it just takes a lab a bit longer to realize yup you ARE doing this.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

a short training session today, just me and one of my training partners. We worked on the concept of marks followed by a blind, first with a single followed by a blind, and then with a double followed by a blind. Finally, just a couple of long singles. Can never throw too many marks!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Last night Dooley and I worked articles. The last two times he has been 100% with two leather and two metal articles tied down. Last night he did two perfect so I pushed my luck and put a leather and metal on the board...not tied down...and ran him again. He sniffed each one and brought back the correct one, three more times. We had a real party and lots of BBQ'd steak (for him) then moved on to a few go-outs. He really, really enjoys the utiltiy training stuff.

I worked more on heeling with Tag, he is a wild man, but is starting to catch on. Then it was nail trimming time for everyone. 

When we took pictures the other night, I set up the winger, and the neighbor dispatched one of his pheasants so I could get some field work in. Dooley did very well on steadiness and marking, but dang, I don't like the way he handles the bird near the line. 

It was Tags first time to see a fresh killed big bird. At first he was a little hesitant, but soon really began to enjoy carrying it around. We'll have to do a lot more with the real birds. I need to take inventory of my freezer coop and maybe purchase a few more birds from the neighbor. I gave the pheasant back to him so he could work his Pointer and Cocker.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Maxs Mom said:


> Barb those pics of Tito are GREAT. Sorry it took me so long to see them and respond. :doh:
> 
> Took Quinn and Gabby out for some casting yesterday. Darrin wants me using a long leash so I can correct them if the turn the wrong way on the back cast. The bumper piles are a SHORT distance. Both dogs have issues with the left cast, they prefer the right back. Guess they are both left handed since that is the direction they turn. Gabby got mad at me for correcting her, cracked me up. When she finally turned the correct direction she BARKED and the growled all the way out. Darrin told me a story of a Speaker daughter he handled who did that. It made me laugh. Hope she doesn't keep it up. Both Quinn and Gabby got better as we worked.
> 
> ...


Have you tried to just work on hold? I don't know how old your dog is or how big she is. Does she do the same thing with smaller bumpers? Does she do the same thing with birds?

There are some drills that you can do to improve the hold. If you are not already doing them, give them a try.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

gdgli said:


> Have you tried to just work on hold? I don't know how old your dog is or how big she is. Does she do the same thing with smaller bumpers? Does she do the same thing with birds?
> 
> There are some drills that you can do to improve the hold. If you are not already doing them, give them a try.


Quinn is coming 2. She is "better" with birds, but she has been known to drop them. Yes we need to work on hold more. This is hubby's dog. If it were mine I would NOT tolerate this. Gabby has a great hold, yet I still want to revisit FF and hold over the winter. Need to find those drills, might be beneficial to me. Whether or not hubby listens. 

Quinn is a small lab but if Gabby can do it, she can. They are about the same size. Quinn is just lazy in my book. Quinn does not seem to close her mouth on the bumpers or birds. I know she is not supposed to bite, but if she gets them behind her canines they would stay put. Such a goofy lab.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> Quinn does not seem to close her mouth on the bumpers or birds. I know she is not supposed to bite, but if she gets them behind her canines they would stay put. Such a goofy lab.


That's what Dooley does, it's just sloppy handling. Drives me up a wall! Maybe I should look for those drills too!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Maxs Mom said:


> Quinn is coming 2. She is "better" with birds, but she has been known to drop them. Yes we need to work on hold more. This is hubby's dog. If it were mine I would NOT tolerate this. Gabby has a great hold, yet I still want to revisit FF and hold over the winter. Need to find those drills, might be beneficial to me. Whether or not hubby listens.
> 
> Quinn is a small lab but if Gabby can do it, she can. They are about the same size. Quinn is just lazy in my book. Quinn does not seem to close her mouth on the bumpers or birds. I know she is not supposed to bite, but if she gets them behind her canines they would stay put. Such a goofy lab.



I do have some drills that I have used with a lot of success. When I get a chance, I will PM them to you. I must add, I will always work on hold with my dog, no matter how good it looks.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

gdgli said:


> I do have some drills that I have used with a lot of success. When I get a chance, I will PM them to you. I must add, I will always work on hold with my dog, no matter how good it looks.


Can you PM to me as well? Thanks!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

DNL2448 said:


> Can you PM to me as well? Thanks!



Will do, maybe later or tomorrow.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Big Uh Oh,
Gunner got a paw chewed up by fire ants yesterday training. Paw is swollen and he is limping. He is dog Numero Uno in Sunday's Junior. Vet gave us some meds and said he should be OK for Sunday. But I got a release just in case.
The boy is accident prone.
Fingers crossed if he is not up to speed Friday he gets scratched.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh poor Gunner! Maybe you should consider running him in a bubble. They could make a movie about him, call it Bubble Pup. I hope he feels better soon. Hugs going out to Gunner.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Radarsdad said:


> Big Uh Oh,
> Gunner got a paw chewed up by fire ants yesterday training. Paw is swollen and he is limping. He is dog Numero Uno in Sunday's Junior. Vet gave us some meds and said he should be OK for Sunday. But I got a release just in case.
> The boy is accident prone.
> Fingers crossed if he is not up to speed Friday he gets scratched.


Fingers & toes crossed that he heals quickly & fully.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Can you PM to me as well? Thanks!


Me too please?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Me too please?


Maybe you should just post instead of PM LOL


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Poor Gunner! I hope that he gets better soon!!! I wonder if there is something you can put on his paws to prevent fire ants... hmm...


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Water uncles!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I want to know WHO parked Gunner on the fire ant nest????? (In training Tuesday I inadvertentely had Tito sit on an ant hill, but we don't have fire ants around here).
Did you give him some benedryl? That will normally take the reaction down pretty quickly. I know this from when we took my kids to FL and my daughter sat on a fire ant nest near a tree, and had a pretty nasty reaction.
Fingers crossed that he's okay by the weekend!!!!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> I want to know WHO parked Gunner on the fire ant nest????? (In training Tuesday I inadvertentely had Tito sit on an ant hill, but we don't have fire ants around here).


BUSTED!!

In my defense it was pretty tall grass growing in what should have been water and I was looking more at the angle of entry and terrain before he hit the water and not what we were standinging in. But still my bad! They got me too I was standing on the ant bed.
He's on Benadryl,Rimadyl,and an antibiotic. Doing much better this morning I think he will make it but I need to work on a couple of things before the test. Real FF starts Monday.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Poor Gunner. Those fire ants are NASTY bugs. I too have had bad encounters with them. Tell Gunner I can commiserate. Hope he feels well enough to play this weekend.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Buffy is now in season. Time now to do yard work with her. Although some people in our group will bring their dogs out into the field and run them after the others are done, I don't like doing this. The pheromones carry long before the dog is out of the truck and I don't think it's fair to the males. And having a neutered male doesn't guarantee that he will be unaffected by the scent.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow, I think this is the first time I"ve disagreed with you about something, but I disagree.
The boys need to learn to work thru it. I see no reason you can't just show up toward the end, heck, you do enough for your club that showing up late ONCE won't be frowned on, and run her if you want to. 
My boy had to learn to deal with it in the obedience ring, the breed ring, and I expect him to deal with it in the field, too. 
Now I'm not saying he could stand a bitch in standing heat being right near him, but after they boys are done running, I would expect him to act civilized while Buffy ran.
It would probably do them good. I hear there were a LOT of bitches in season on the trucks at the Grand, the boys just had to get over it.
JMO of course!




gdgli said:


> Buffy is now in season. Time now to do yard work with her. Although some people in our group will bring their dogs out into the field and run them after the others are done, I don't like doing this. The pheromones carry long before the dog is out of the truck and I don't think it's fair to the males. And having a neutered male doesn't guarantee that he will be unaffected by the scent.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

While we are all feeling very bad for Gunner, you will probably notice a lack of sympathy for you! (My sister says the only place you find sympathy is between sh*t and syphillis in a dictionary).
Seriously, though, I hope he's better for the test. I know he will do a fantastic job!!




Radarsdad said:


> BUSTED!!
> 
> In my defense it was pretty tall grass growing in what should have been water and I was looking more at the angle of entry and terrain before he hit the water and not what we were standinging in. But still my bad! They got me too I was standing on the ant bed.
> He's on Benadryl,Rimadyl,and an antibiotic. Doing much better this morning I think he will make it but I need to work on a couple of things before the test. Real FF starts Monday.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> Wow, I think this is the first time I"ve disagreed with you about something, but I disagree.
> The boys need to learn to work thru it. I see no reason you can't just show up toward the end, heck, you do enough for your club that showing up late ONCE won't be frowned on, and run her if you want to.
> My boy had to learn to deal with it in the obedience ring, the breed ring, and I expect him to deal with it in the field, too.
> Now I'm not saying he could stand a bitch in standing heat being right near him, but after they boys are done running, I would expect him to act civilized while Buffy ran.
> ...


You have a valid point but the group does contain two oversexed males, one is a puppy, and the other is a 3 year old male who I believe could become aggressive in this situation. I don't want to add to the issues.

Also, bitches in season at the Grand? Is that allowed? I don't run HRC so I don't know.

And thank you for the hard worker recognition.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I did not waste any time today. We worked on Buffy's obedience drills and she is doing well. My trainer would like me to start entering her in events. Oh, and her heat? Now I have an excuse for the past weeks behavior that might be called "kooky".


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

gdgli said:


> Buffy is now in season. Time now to do yard work with her. Although some people in our group will bring their dogs out into the field and run them after the others are done, I don't like doing this. The pheromones carry long before the dog is out of the truck and I don't think it's fair to the males. And having a neutered male doesn't guarantee that he will be unaffected by the scent.


My group doesn't mind them in heat either and most of the males are intact but we have never had a problem. I always run last but I do think it is good to work the boys around it--a real life distraction. The only think I won't do is swim mine when in heat since I do not want anything going in when the cervix is open.

Even my obedience instructor who has two intact males told me I am welcome to come train in her building with my in-season female as long as she is wearing panties and we come when no one else is there.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

No, bitches in season are never allowed in HRC, it is typical for them to do a "bitch check" at each event.
But the handlers have the bitch with them, on the truck, and she's in season. In the parking area, right near the boys. 
Several bitches were scratched from the Grand because they came in season while there. Not much the handlers could do about it, they couldn't very well send the girlie home, so everyone just had to deal with it, including their own males who share the truck with them!
That's too bad to hear the males might become aggressive. Very disappointing in retriever breeds. I hope they're not goldens!




gdgli said:


> You have a valid point but the group does contain two oversexed males, one is a puppy, and the other is a 3 year old male who I believe could become aggressive in this situation. I don't want to add to the issues.
> 
> Also, bitches in season at the Grand? Is that allowed? I don't run HRC so I don't know.
> 
> And thank you for the hard worker recognition.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I always made Tito sit next to any female in season on the out of sight sits and downs in training, as long as she had britches on. Figured it was good for him. One time one of the bitch's owners requested I stay in the ring so my dog didn't "rape" her female, and I suggested SHE stay since my boy was fine, and she was the one who had a girl in season. Tito never made any move to go near her, even though he was sitting 4 feet away. I did feel she should be prepared to stay and watch over her girl if she brought a girl in season to training.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> While we are all feeling very bad for Gunner, you will probably notice a lack of sympathy for you! (My sister says the only place you find sympathy is between sh*t and syphillis in a dictionary).
> Seriously, though, I hope he's better for the test. I know he will do a fantastic job!!


_Sniff_

I think he is ready. Showed him decoys today on land and ran him through them at distance. Tomorrow he gets them on water other than that the only thing that will stop him is water delivery and not being through FF yet we'll see. He has been doing fine but you never know with one that young. I am running him because I am going to be there anyway. I am HT Chairman so might as well give it a shot. He won't run again until next spring. Events are being canceled here due to drought and fire conditions.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I will be cheering for Gunner, and expect a report the INSTANT you can post one!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I made the mistake last year of wearing flip flops to run some marks in the field behind my parents house, and my feet got ATTACKED by the fire ants. I'm much more careful now to look where I'm standing.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> I made the mistake last year of wearing flip flops to run some marks in the field behind my parents house, and my feet got ATTACKED by the fire ants. I'm much more careful now to look where I'm standing.


You can be certain I will pay much more attention from now on. Poor puppy,bad daddy


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Riot and I have been slackers this week... I've been busy studying for an exam tomorrow and I'm lucky I can at least get him out to do his business. I made an appointment with a recommended vet for Ri's OFA x-rays. Unfortunately, I couldn't get anything until Oct. 25th, so its going to be a looooong month wait. Erg. Oh well. Mostly this week I have been daydreaming about going to nationals. I hope all who are going will post pictures and play-by-plays as able. And have fun for all of us!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yesterday was pretty much the end of training for the week for us.
Today we have an agility fun match, or rather, we're running the course for the agility fun match before the match starts, as I can't get there during the actual match. Tomorrow and Sunday we will take off, because I just can't seem to squeeze in training over the weekends, too busy at work.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Fun with decoys in water today. Really funny how much different they react to them in water. Set them close to the bank and made him run through them. Went to the other side of the pond and made him do an up and out through them and back through them. Finally in the middle of the decoys. His little brain was smokin'


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Had a great day training yesterday. The weather was pretty nice, cool the wind did pick up a bit. Had a hard time keeping the blind up. Didn't want to stake it to the ground. 

First my non golden Quinn. I was REALLY pleased with her. The noise shows improvement every week. It is still there but honestly and my trainer agreed, her noise was not her biggest problem on Thursday. Yesterday she broke her sits. Not like Quinn at all BUT I am glad she decided to break in training rather than to wait until we were running a test with her. I am not as familiar with hubby's collar so I tried to turn it up fast and catch her. No response. I looked at Darrin and said "I don't think this thing is working?" He takes it from me, by now Quinn has returned with the bumper, however she drops it, he turns it all the way up, nicks her tells her to fetch it up you see her skin twitch (highest level) and he says "it's working". When I heeled her back to the car I put it back down to 2 (from 8) I nick her for not heeling, she yelps. What a wuss. Quinn broke once again on water, but I was better prepared and was able to call her back to me. She was creeping a bit too, also new. Again glad to see it show up now so we can work on all this. Still pleased her noise was better. 

Gabby was pretty good. She also broke her sit. Maybe it was the cool weather. However I know my transmitter so I could catch her much faster than Quinn. She came back. When I did send her, she had a hard time finding the mark. DUH!!! But she did. When we did water, her first mark was center pond. She went straight out but came back coming out of the water earlier than she entered. The second water mark she did later, she ran down the waters edge on land and jumped in. I said 'no' to her, but Darrin said "what are you going to do about it?" Meaning I have no tools in my bag for that yet. This was a LONG mark and I did get her to swim back all the way. I moved so she would come toward me. I did notice there was a white tube where the dogs were going in, my dogs were avoiding that tube after the first water entry. Still should go in there though. Anyway I asked if I could do it again, Darrin said "and let her run the bank again?" I said "no, run her from over there so she swims out and swims back". He said "go for it". Gabby did well. 

Both dogs did very well on their casting homework. We are to continue another week as I have been going, then next week we will go to 'the next level' whatever that is. Hope it does not rain next Thursday. I like going.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

We have been training the last two days. Yippee. Wednesday, was the big group day with the Andy. Andy's back from the Grand with a pass. The pass was Brew's 2nd Grand pass and she has enough accumulated points so she is a newly titled HRC Grand Champion Retriever. Go Brew!

Anyway, the set-up was a water double, water blind and land blind. The double: mark one was a 110 yard water, land, water, land. Mark two was angled entry 60 yards mark that landed in the middle of a few lily pads. Both marks were dokkens. When I came to the line Andy said "lets try her on a double" (if the set up of the day is too advanced for the dog running it is broken down). Mark one goes up and Winter takes a nice line, water, land, water, climbs out of the water, up the bank, hunts up her bird, and back. Mark two I sent her and about 6 feet out into the water she started to circle back. I gave her a "back" and she slowly swam out, but not quite on angle. At 20 yards out she seemed to remember where the mark was and adjusted her line and picked it up. 
As Winter was bringing the mark back I was gently razzed that Winter could run a big water double but I couldn't get her through a simple land double at the WC. We skipped the water blind and set up to run the land blind. I moved up on it, so mine was a 110 yard blind in low to moderate cover that at the end the dog had to run up a steep hill, though a 10 foot wide cut with longer grass and bramble on either side of the cut. No stake marking bumpers. I was not sure if I could get Winter up the hill. I sent her and at 40 yard she was too left, whistle right angle back, another 30 yards still too left to hit the cut up the hill, whistle right angle back. Whistled again at the base of the hill on the right edge of the cut up the hill. Andy was standing behind me and said " This would be a good time for a verbal" I casted left back with a "back" and she went right up the hill to the top and pick-up a bumper. WooHoo, that's my girl! Ok, I know that is a lot of description for a training day blind but I really though it might get ugly trying to get her up the hill, but she just trusted me, saw the picture, and took the cast. As I turned around Andy had a big smile and said "you have been working while I was gone".
On Thursday, I trained again with Andy. Polaris singles  and land blinds. Next week we are starting the beginning steps of water blinds.

Also on Wednesday, there were stories from the Grand. A member from the training group, Burt, ran his BLF, Tess. Burt and Tess made it to the 4th series. A lot of Pro's were out before the 4th, so the group is pretty proud of Burt and Tess.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Winter is really coming along great! You guys will be running SH in no time at all!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

There are a bunch of us "gals" who will be training all winter hopefully be running Season/Senior next year.
I think they may need to move the gallery farther back.:--keep_silent:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am a fair weather trainer...as soon as it gets cold, that's it for us!!!!


----------

